

ASK HN:There are 3rd party application why not 4 or 5 or n party application. - niktrix

there are 3rd party application why not 4 or 5 or n party application.
======
mooism2
_The_ 1st party is the platform vendor. So, Microsoft for PCs, Apple for Macs
and iPhones, etc.

 _The_ 2nd party is the customer, either you or the organisation you work for.

 _A_ 3rd party is anyone else.

Choice of indefinite rather than definite article in the last case is
deliberate.

The terms come from law: most contracts are between two entities ("the first
party" and "the second party") and any other entities not party to the
agreement are referred to as "third parties".

~~~
JCB_K
This. Although, theoretically, if a 3rd party would start providing an API to
their app...

~~~
bodyjournal
apis ,

